# Installing Disposals?



## alson (Apr 18, 2014)

Does anyone have a trick to installing the mounting flange for INSinkErator disposals?

Did two today, one was easy, one difficult. I was thinking there must be a better way. Getting the snap ring on is usually the problem and depends upon the cabinets, space allotted, sink style etc. I have been installing them for years but that always slows down the install.

Anyone got a better way?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Left hand in the sink right hand on the ring. Split towards the back, start the left side then push the right on by working your thumb around the front.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hook the back of the ring first with the opening toward the front, pointer on one side and thumb on the other. It's all quick second nature feel now.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

There you go, two totally different answers


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

And for a third, lie under the sink and use both thumbs. But yea-apron sinks are the worst. I had to add a basket rubber and loctite the screws.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

And like the guy who taught me said, make sure the insinkerator logo is 100% straight on the flange so they don't curse your name every time they do dishes.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I do it from under the sink base so I can see the split ring and just work it around with your fingers, make sure you have at least one thumb fingernail so you can pry the one side on first..


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I always put the disposal unit in the sink so the weight of it helps hold down the flange until I get the snap ring on.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Can't remember if it was in the install manual, but somewhere I read to set the disposal down in the sink on the flange to weigh the flange down while installing. That way you don't fight the flange flopping around. Tried it a few times. Didn't really work for me, but for you, it might. Give it a try. 


Edit: apparently I read it from Paul the plumber who beat me to it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

On apron sinks you may need an extended flange. 
Pull down on the flange with the index and fore fingers of one hand. Slip one side of the ring into the slot of the flange with the other hand, then hold the ring in place with the free fingers of the flange holding hand. Grab a screw driver, slide it between the flange and unsecured side of the ring and lever it into the slot. With a little practice, this can be accomplished pretty quickly, even by someone who, like me, has diminished strength and dexterity due to carpal tunnel syndrome.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

lol---I don't know how I do it. Its like a automatic thing. The better models seem to be easier to install, but prone to coming loose.


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Ask the homeowner to hold the flange down and while looking up her dress snap the ring on by feel


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

heaan said:


> Ask the homeowner to hold the flange down and while looking up her dress snap the ring on by feel


I like the homeowner to hold the spout while I tighten the nuts. Works really well for me.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Im gona make the assumption the homeowner is a hot blonde FEMALE...:laughing:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Try this alson*



alson said:


> Does anyone have a trick to installing the mounting flange for INSinkErator disposals?
> 
> Did two today, one was easy, one difficult. I was thinking there must be a better way. Getting the snap ring on is usually the problem and depends upon the cabinets, space allotted, sink style etc. I have been installing them for years but that always slows down the install.
> 
> Anyone got a better way?



*Go into search, then click tag search.
In the search box type ISE That will take you to a post called show & tell
I made a tool to fix the problem. The original was in the lounge if you cannot open it PM me.*


----------



## alson (Apr 18, 2014)

I guess from all the answers there is no "easy" way. Is anyone on PZ from Insinkerator ? Maybe they could put a few product engineers on the process and come up with a "suggested method"

I like the idea of placing the disposer on top of the flange and will try that.
Thanks.

Why would anyone _not _make certain the logo is in the correct position, that would drive _me_ crazy even if the customer did not care.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://cleanfit.com/plumbers_third_hand_disposer_install_tool.shtml


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-J250G...=1458673860&sr=1-20&keywords=snap+ring+pliers

I use those. I roll the putty underneath but don't press down. Then I add the cardboard, flange then use the pliers to put the ring on. I then look at the flange to make sure it aligned and tighten up the screws without looking. I know it's tightening evenly by the way the putty rolls out.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Snap ring pliers! Why didn't I think of that? That would work great


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

I haven't tried them yet but they look pretty nifty.


----------



## alson (Apr 18, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> http://cleanfit.com/plumbers_third_hand_disposer_install_tool.shtml



That actually looks like it could work. I am always willing to try something that is time saving. Do you remember the cost?. It looks to be a new product since his screw gun looks to be the latest model.

I just noticed the ISE logo on the snap ring pliers, at first I thought they were from Harbor Freight!. Apparently ISE did put some project engineers on the "problem".

Plumber Bill: I could not open your tool idea, please send the picture. Thank you.


----------



## alson (Apr 18, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> http://cleanfit.com/plumbers_third_hand_disposer_install_tool.shtml


What he did not show is that the final mounting task is to snap the locking ring into the sink flange the last half inch until you hear/feel the click. This requires pliers and prevents the disposal from ever coming loose, as was mentioned in post #11. It might even be mentioned in the instructions.:whistling2:

And if you notice he hasn't tightened the flange enough ( it spins when he mounts the disposal).


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *Go into search, then click tag search.
> In the search box type ISE That will take you to a post called show & tell
> I made a tool to fix the problem. The original was in the lounge if you cannot open it PM me.*


Very slick Mr. Bill. I like that alot.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *Go into search, then click tag search.
> In the search box type ISE That will take you to a post called show & tell
> I made a tool to fix the problem. The original was in the lounge if you cannot open it PM me.*


Can't find it.

When I search, it asked me to type: "Please don't overthink this"

Post link please


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

alson said:


> What he did not show is that the final mounting task is to snap the locking ring into the sink flange the last half inch until you hear/feel the click. This requires pliers and prevents the disposal from ever coming loose, as was mentioned in post #11. It might even be mentioned in the instructions.:whistling2:
> 
> And if you notice he hasn't tightened the flange enough ( it spins when he mounts the disposal).


My Fergusons sales rep sent me the link about 6 months ago and I think the price was around $35.00. I didn't buy it because I never had an issue installing a disposal or the snap ring. 
In the video I think he should have tightened the screws on the flange by hand to secure it because I saw it move too. Probably trying to show speed of install for advertising purposes.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumber said:


> Can't find it.
> 
> When I search, it asked me to type: "Please don't overthink this"
> 
> Post link please


I found it by looking at Mr. Bill's profile and seeing what threads he started. The search didn't work for me


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

alson said:


> Does anyone have a trick to installing the mounting flange for INSinkErator disposals?


I remember when I was a new plumber and those things seemed SO difficult. After you do a few thousand they seem SO easy, and you wonder why you had such trouble with them back then. :thumbup:

Like another guy posted above, I don't think about it much - I just snap them on and continue. Kind of hook one side and then push the other side up with my thumb till it clicks. Nothin to it.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

alson said:


> Why would anyone _not _make certain the logo is in the correct position, that would drive _me_ crazy even if the customer did not care.


You'd be surprised, found this today. Handyman install on house remodel.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

That plastic knock out for the dw drain has always shattered on me and my hands are xxl. I can spend up to 59.9832 seconds trying to get the dag pieces out.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumber said:


> That plastic knock out for the dw drain has always shattered on me and my hands are xxl. I can spend up to 59.9832 seconds trying to get the dag pieces out.


Not a plumber here... . . Ya suppose to knock it out from inside..


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

I loosen the set screws to almost flush. Install with logo straight and push down. Set garbage disposal while in box on top. Crawl underneath and go to town. Usually enough weight to keep it from pushing up. Put the ring on and tighten screw. E z


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Not a plumber here... . . Ya suppose to knock it out from inside..












I always knock them out from the outside. A piece of 1/2" copper pipe smacked with a small blunt object works perfect. It always comes out in {1} round piece. Just make sure you remove it from the grind chamber.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I always knock them out from the outside. A piece of 1/2" copper pipe smacked with a small blunt object works perfect. It always comes out in {1} round piece. Just make sure you remove it from the grind chamber.


Can't use pex for that can ya!


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Place the handle of a rubber head mallot down through the flange and hold it below while snapping the ring on.

Personally I have never done this because I never had trouble installing one, but one of my employees does it this way. Works for him.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you just need 2 good thumb nails to get the ring snapped into place,,lol


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

It's just fancy finger work to do it without anything on top of it.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

paultheplumber1 said:


> I always put the disposal unit in the sink so the weight of it helps hold down the flange until I get the snap ring on.


That's how I do it.


----------

